
What If the Free Market Decided Whether or Not Drugs Work? - ericjzhang
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603559/what-if-the-free-market-decided-whether-or-not-drugs-work/
======
trome
This will pan out great, whoever has the biggest budget to go direct to
doctors to push their snake oil is gonna make a ton of money!

